# 14 ring?



## hound dog (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok so at local shoots shoot at them or don't. As we know the asa will have no 14 but most clubs have targets with them. So do we still shoot them or so no 14?


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 9, 2012)

I say keep'em!


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 9, 2012)

i like 'em...keep 'em


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Oct 9, 2012)

*14*

I say follow ASA rules and ties do a shoot off...


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 9, 2012)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> I say follow ASA rules and ties do a shoot off...



Same here.

River Bottom Outdoors (RBO) will not be using or scoring the 14 rings this year.


----------



## hoyt44 (Oct 9, 2012)

keep'em  in play, let the shooter choose to take the shot


----------



## MathewsArcher (Oct 10, 2012)

I say absolutly not. Most every club uses ASA rules anyways, so I would say since ASA doesn't have them then nobody should use them. 

I will not be shooting them at any tournament I go to next year because I will be getting practice shooting without them for ASA. 

So I don't want them in play at all, but that's the clubs decision.


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 10, 2012)

ok, all you "no" votin' guys...next year when you need some quick points because you made a bad shot or 2 or 3, remember...i'm not shooting any 14's!!!  even when it's a nice corsican ram, with a 14 ring the size of a tennis ball and a nice hole in the middle or another pink arrow to aim at, and he's only 18 yds, out in the bright sunlight, lol!!  ps..i'll be going for it cause "it's fun!!"...........and the mullet usually needs the points


----------



## watermedic (Oct 10, 2012)

The targets will last a lot longer without them. But a lot more arrows will be messed up with the whole group shooting at the same 12.


----------



## hound dog (Oct 10, 2012)

15 votes and 140+ views. Don't be mad if it don't go your way. Everyone needs to vote.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 10, 2012)

I say go with ASA rules.  
I always thought it was to simulate a hunting shot. Ain't no kill shot where the 14 is on an animal.  
I didn't shoot at em anyways.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Oct 10, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Same here.
> 
> River Bottom Outdoors (RBO) will not be using or scoring the 14 rings this year.




We also are following ASA rules and will NOT be scoring or using the 14 ring for the 2013 3D Season starting in Jan


----------



## j.reagan (Oct 10, 2012)

watermedic said:


> The targets will last a lot longer without them.



x2.


----------



## KPreston (Oct 10, 2012)

If you happen to be the 5th shooter in a group it can get real interesting!  I hope most shoots will let you call the upper 12 ring.---KP---


----------



## passthru24 (Oct 10, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> Same here.
> 
> River Bottom Outdoors (RBO) will not be using or scoring the 14 rings this year.



River Bottom Outdoors will not have the 14 rings in play this 2013 and we will be going by ASA's new speed rule for certain classes.If anyone has any questions on why and what RBO is going to do this 2013 just give us a call. Thanks to everyone that comes out and we look forward to seeing you again this 2013.


----------



## brownitisdown (Oct 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> I say go with ASA rules.
> I always thought it was to simulate a hunting shot. Ain't no kill shot where the 14 is on an animal.
> I didn't shoot at em anyways.



i agree with bowanna no 14


----------



## GIBBS (Oct 10, 2012)

I say no i dont see the point of keeping the 14 ring. If you shoot the at nat level i would thin that the local shoots should be used to get ready for the big shoots and if you love to shoot your bow and get ready for hunting season most 14s on 3d targets are not a good kill shot. That my .02 cents


----------



## hound dog (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I see where this is going and fast. Thanks for all the input. We as clubs just like to know what the shooters like / want. 

We at RAC will just fall in line with the other clubs. Can't wait to see everyone in Jan. 

Keep them in the 10 ring people.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Oct 10, 2012)

I say don't shoot em and allow the upper 12 to be called.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm with KP.. If you are the last to shoot in a group you should be allowed to call upper 12 if the lower is full. Keep ASA rules on that too, everyone in the group must hear the person call it. On another note, shooting the 14's were nice when you needed to play catch up. But in my opinion thats not who the best shooter is.


----------



## olinprice (Oct 18, 2012)

If i hit a 14 ive made a bad shot because i never aim there.lol


----------



## oldgeez (Oct 18, 2012)

i've done a bunch of those


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 23, 2012)

I liked the 14's myself. It added more strategy to the game. Just like having the 12 on the 8/10 line rather than in the center of the 10 like IBO. Wheres there any kind of strategy in that? Everybody is aiming at the same spot on every target.


----------



## hoyt44 (Oct 24, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> I liked the 14's myself. It added more strategy to the game. Just like having the 12 on the 8/10 line rather than in the center of the 10 like IBO. Wheres there any kind of strategy in that? Everybody is aiming at the same spot on every target.



 x2   im with p&y on this


----------



## stickslinger09 (Oct 25, 2012)

gabuckslammer said:


> i say don't shoot em and allow the upper 12 to be called.



x2!


----------



## dbell80 (Oct 25, 2012)

I actually liked the 14's but, I voted* NO* because i don't think local clubs should move away from the ASA rules and classes.


----------



## gcs (Oct 28, 2012)

If we are going to play, play by the rules.


----------



## olinprice (Oct 29, 2012)

I use 3d for the hunting practice and to teach my 8yr old where to shoot not to worry about the score and have fun.


----------



## KODIAK 69 (Nov 1, 2012)

We are all ASA clubs. So use ASA rules.  14 for tie breakers only


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 22, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> I liked the 14's myself. It added more strategy to the game. Just like having the 12 on the 8/10 line rather than in the center of the 10 like IBO. Wheres there any kind of strategy in that? Everybody is aiming at the same spot on every target.



Me too! They added an element to the game. I know that the 14 is not a "kill shot". But, 3-d is target archery, not hunting. It can be practice for hunting, if so don't shoot at 14's.


----------



## jt12 (Nov 22, 2012)

I say no to the 14. I never shoot for them anyway so if u do away with them maybe I ll have a better chance of beating y'all 14 killers. Not!!!


----------



## t8ter (Nov 23, 2012)

I never shot at em anyways.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Nov 24, 2012)

I say no 14's, and call the upper 12 just like ASA this year. 

There should be no 14's in any club this year. Neither Asa or ibo will have them, so there's no reason to have them in the local clubs.


----------

